# Jersey City, NJ: F 5 YR. -- (Pup Adopted)



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

My sister photographs the dogs at Liberty Humane Society in Jersey City, NJ and yesterday two new GSDs came in. They are 5 month-ish and 5 year old-ish. How do pups that pretty end up as a stray? 

Anyway here is her blog on the dogs...

http://gogodistro.blogspot.com/2008/07/liberty-humane-society-week-three.html


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Another photo of 5 year old - beautiful also


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Are they in danger of being PTS?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Bumping up


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey Cit*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDAre they in danger of being PTS?


My sister said they are not no-kill. BUT they are inundated with pit bulls so she said other breeds have a tendency to go quickly. I do not know the status of either of them (i do not see them on pet finder yet, though). Is anyone in contact with NJ GSD Rescue? 

They are both gorgeous dogs.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey Cit*

BTW, this is what they said for the 5 month old:
Taken in as stray.
Vaccinated and passed the food aggression test.
Enjoys playing with toys, good dog for an active family.
At the perfect age for obedience training.

For Muffin the 5 year old:
Muffin: around 5 years old.
Also vaccinated and passed the food aggression test.
Social and curious, needs a home with breed experience.
Needs daily exercise.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey Cit*

Do you think these two should go to Urgent - as this is a kill shelter and they seem to be fill? Maybe you should notify the Mods.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey Cit*

Have to bump these two beauties up ---- 



This is a kill shelter


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey Cit*

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey Cit*



> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: RebelGSDAre they in danger of being PTS?
> ...


Please help!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Can you check for me to see if the 5 mo. old is still available? I have a family wanting a young female.
Can you please check for me? You can pm me if you wish.
That is the pull fee?
Thank you!

SD German Shepherd Rescue
Aberdeen, SD


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*



> Originally Posted By: PatsyCan you check for me to see if the 5 mo. old is still available? I have a family wanting a young female.
> Can you please check for me? You can pm me if you wish.
> That is the pull fee?
> Thank you!
> ...



Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

I called the shelter and they said that the 5 month old female was adopted









They could not tell me the status of the 5 year old female and suggested that I call back. Hopefully she is not in danger.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Hey guys, sorry I was away on travel for most of the month (i'm in israel right now, actually) and finally found some more time on the forums. i am so glad to see the 5 month old was adopted. I will see if i can get more information on the 5 year old.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Bumping up


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

so gald to hear that the 5mo was adopted. anyone available to help Muffin? she is beautiful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Two GSDs at Liberty Humane Society- Jersey City, N*

Muffin is still listed on Petfinder, no pic though


----------

